# Costa Rica: Monteverde-need 4x4?



## PClapham (Feb 15, 2008)

We've rented a non4x4 and keep seeing recommendations that we should have a 4x4-anyone with experience in this area of Costa Rica?
Also-any better place to buy liability than the rental company?
Thanks
Anita


----------



## ati2d (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes, just about anywhere in Costa Rica it is recommended to have a 4 x4. The road conditions can change at anytime.  There's a lot of roads that you cannot negotiate without a 4x4. Better safe than sorry!
Have a great time!


----------



## jjlovecub (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes you need it if driving - Good luck


----------

